# Fantasy Fishing



## Bugpac (Feb 8, 2010)

How many if any are interested in joining a tinboats.net team, We only have a day or so to get it done.. I will get it all set up if there is interest..

https://fantasyfishing.com/static/tour.cfm

It starts 2/10 so i believe if you wanna get in you need to do it by 2/09. The username and password is listed here.

Registered members only can view this thread


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 8, 2010)

I posted the league info in the fishing reports forum as it is a members only area...


----------



## poolie (Feb 8, 2010)

Big brother is blocking me from going to the link here at work, but will check it out tonight. Never done one, but am interested.


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 8, 2010)

Its pretty simple, I have never done one either, The league number and password is in the Fishing report section, It starts on weds, so it has to be done by tomorrow.. :mrgreen:


----------



## poolie (Feb 8, 2010)

Cool, then I won't be the only one that doesn't know what he's doing ;-)


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 8, 2010)

I've never been into it, but this gives me a reason to try it.


----------



## moreheadsaebass (Feb 11, 2010)

i am in.

Yall in for B.A.S.S as well?


----------



## Lunkerville (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks like we will be off to a slow start. Kudos to FLW for not placing these anglers in the face of danger. =D>


----------



## river_wolf (Feb 22, 2010)

I just have to say, Why should I come on here for fantasy fishing when that is mostly what I do as it is!!!! :LOL2: 

Sorry, just had to say that.....


----------



## wasilvers (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeehaw! I have three guys who finished in the top 10 in days 1/2 and one of my team is leading by 8 lbs!

My team is rockin! Except for that david dudley... what's up with him?


----------



## poolie (Mar 5, 2010)

wasilvers said:


> Yeehaw! I have three guys who finished in the top 10 in days 1/2 and one of my team is leading by 8 lbs!
> 
> My team is rockin! Except for that david dudley... what's up with him?



Prior to this league, I knew about three names on the FLW tour. I think before it's over I'll know quite a few of them.

Congrats man, I think you're ahead of me.


----------



## wasilvers (Mar 5, 2010)

poolie said:


> Congrats man, I think you're ahead of me.



Thanks, but Bugpac has a good lead - of course, it's only day 3.


----------



## wasilvers (Mar 6, 2010)

the final weigh in is live right now..

maybe this link will work - https://www.fantasyfishing.com/flwlive/streams/FLWLive_East_Push.asx


----------



## poolie (Mar 6, 2010)

Congrats wasilvers! You put a womping on us.


----------



## Brine (Mar 6, 2010)

Did Edwin Evers even fish?


----------



## Bugpac (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes congrats wasilvers... I am comfortable with my #4 spot for tinboats, and a #2 spot for the Nga league, finished second there to Merkywaters...


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 8, 2010)

Mike Wurm got it done for me! I'm in second overall... look out! :twisted:


----------



## poolie (Mar 22, 2010)

I know I shouldn't be reminding my competition, but the deadline for finalizing your team selection for Lake Norman is tomorrow night.


----------



## Jim (Mar 22, 2010)

poolie said:


> I know I shouldn't be reminding my competition, but the deadline for finalizing your team selection for Lake Norman is tomorrow night.



You should be scared. 8) I'm shooting for top 3 this one.


----------



## poolie (Mar 26, 2010)

Jim said:


> poolie said:
> 
> 
> > I know I shouldn't be reminding my competition, but the deadline for finalizing your team selection for Lake Norman is tomorrow night.
> ...



Dude! You weren't kidding were you. You're sitting in 2nd place and Preston (1st place) is the only person in the League that has anyone fishing tomorrow so our positions should stay where they are (if I understand how the points work).

Way to go!


----------



## wasilvers (Mar 27, 2010)

WOW, I'm going to have to try harder next round or I'll have to give up 1st place :shock: 

:LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## wasilvers (Apr 25, 2010)

Only two more lakes to go! I had to switch my team up, getting 2k points a tourney is not enough. Now the powerhouse is read to rock the lake!


----------



## poolie (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah, I have a couple guys on my team that look good on paper but haven't done anything for my points. Down to the final stretch... this has been fun!


----------



## rangerbull (Apr 26, 2010)

I have been playing now for three years. It is tough with lots of people playing. I did win a prize last year though. they have sent me a free hat and shirt also. I would suggest taking the players advantage. this really will help


----------



## Majorpede (Apr 30, 2010)

Dude! You weren't kidding were you. You're sitting in 2nd place and Preston (1st place) is the only person in the League that has anyone fishing tomorrow so our positions should stay where they are (if I understand how the points work).

Way to go![/quote]

Wow my dad has been sick the last few months, I have been so busy with him I haven't had time for anything. Its cool to see I actually hit 1st place at some point, glad to see your all having fun with this. Ma bee I will be able to give some competition next year.


----------



## poolie (Apr 30, 2010)

Majorpede said:


> Wow my dad has been sick the last few months, I have been so busy with him I haven't had time for anything. Its cool to see I actually hit 1st place at some point, glad to see your all having fun with this. Ma bee I will be able to give some competition next year.




Hope things with your dad get better. Some things are more important than fantasy fishing.


----------



## russ010 (Apr 30, 2010)

am I in last place? I can't even get on that website at work - and I haven't been playing at all. 

Sorry guys - work is busy and I haven't even get home til about 11pm the last 2 weeks


----------



## poolie (Apr 30, 2010)

russ010 said:


> am I in last place? I can't even get on that website at work - and I haven't been playing at all.
> 
> Sorry guys - work is busy and I haven't even get home til about 11pm the last 2 weeks



Dang Russ... I've been busier than normal at work recently, but not 11pm kind of busy. Doesn't take a lot of that to wear a guy down. Hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## russ010 (Apr 30, 2010)

poolie said:


> russ010 said:
> 
> 
> > am I in last place? I can't even get on that website at work - and I haven't been playing at all.
> ...



atleast another week - and I am going to have to be in this weekend too. It's good to be busy, but this is ridiculous - and believe me, I'm wearing down and burning out fast


----------



## wasilvers (May 6, 2010)

11pm doesn't leave much time for fishing :evil:


----------



## poolie (May 21, 2010)

FYI... only a couple more days till the next tournament. Get your picks in order.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 21, 2010)

This was a lot more fun when I was doing well :lol:


----------



## poolie (Jun 17, 2010)

Don't forget guys, 6/23 (next Wednesday) is the start of the last FLW Fantasy tournament, so now would be a good time to tweak your team selections...


----------



## wasilvers (Jun 29, 2010)

Official winners should be posted tomorrow! I stunk this last tourney - 20 out of 24.


----------



## poolie (Jul 2, 2010)

wasilvers said:


> Official winners should be posted tomorrow! I stunk this last tourney - 20 out of 24.



Am I the only one that wishes they would hurry up and finalize the last tournament so we can find out how it all shakes out? Was supposed to happen at 5pm Wednesday (6/30) but nadda...


----------

